# Which amp setup to run rear surounds



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

Im getting a new Preamp today, it's a Sunfire TGP-5, it will replace my Adcom GTP-860, Im running 7 speakers, Left, Center ,Right ,Left back, right back, left suround, and right suround, and two powered subs. The two amps Im useing are a Sunfire Cinema Grand 5 channel, 200watts per channel, and an Adcom GFA 555II 2 channel amp with 200watts per channel. The way I have been running my system is I've been useing the Sunfire to run the left front, center, rt front, left rear, and rt rear, and the Adcom to run the two surounds. Is this the best way for me to do this or is there a better way? Any information on this will be greatly appriciated.
Thanks Much,
Paul :scratch:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Which amp to run rear surounds*

If I were you I would use the Adcom to run the two main front channels as the Sunfire has one power supply for all 5 channels and if the amp is run hard on all channels it wont be able to push 200 watts on all 5.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Which amp to run rear surounds*

DS-21,
You just said a mouthful, I spent 6 hrs rewireing everything.
Paul


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Which amp to run rear surounds*

Did you get your new pre-amp???

What was the final set up???


----------

